# div-Rahmen um 3 div-Elemente bei Firefox nicht möglich?



## stella stellaris (7. Februar 2005)

Was ich möchte:
Eine Seite mit Banner/Titel-Grafik (800x150px).
Darunter links eine Navigation und rechts den Inhalt.
Um diese 3 Elemente herum hätte ich gerne eine dünne schwarze Linie, also einen Rahmen.
Im IE klappt das auch prima mit der div-Verschachtelung.
Im Firefox wird der Rahmen aber nur um den Banner herum angezeigt.
Wie bekomme ich den Rahmen auch dort korrekt angezeigt
Bin dankbar für jede Hilfe!  


```
<div id="rahmen">

	<div id="title">
	Titel
	</div>

	<div id="left">
	Navigation 
	</div>
	 
	 <div id="content">	
	Inhalt
	 </div>
	 
</div>
```

*CSS:*

```
#rahmen{
width:800px;
margin:0px auto;
border:1px solid;
background-color:#CCCCCC;
}

#title {
height:150px;
padding:0px;
margin-bottom:20px;
background-color:#CCCCCC;
}

#left {
width:25%px;
background-color:#666666;
float:left;
}

#content {
width:75%;
float:right;
margin-left:3%;
background-color:#CCCCCC;
```


----------



## Maik (7. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

für die drei verschachtelten DIVs fehlen die *border* -Angaben.


```
#rahmen{
width:800px;
margin:0px auto;
border:1px solid #000000;
background-color:#CCCCCC;
}

#title {
height:150px;
padding:0px;
margin-bottom:20px;
background-color:#CCCCCC;
border:1px solid #000000;
}

#left {
width:25%px;
background-color:#666666;
float:left;
border:1px solid #000000;
}

#content {
width:75%;
float:right;
margin-left:3%;
background-color:#CCCCCC;
border:1px solid #000000;
}
```

greez, maik.l


----------



## stella stellaris (7. Februar 2005)

Hmm...ich möchte keinen Rahmen um jedes einzelne div, sondern *nur einen* Rahmen.  Dafür habe ich das Rahmen-div, worin die anderen 3 divs geschachtelt sind.
Das Problem ist, das der Firefox diese Schachtelung:
<div id=rahmen> andere divs enthalten </div>
anscheinend nicht versteht.  
HELP!


----------



## Martys (7. Februar 2005)

```
#rahmen{
width:800px;
margin:0px auto;
border:1px solid #000000 ;
background-color:#CCCCCC;
}
```

Die Farbangabe fehlte.


----------



## Maik (7. Februar 2005)

Hallo stella,

du hast in deinem DIV *#rahmen* die Farbangabe für den Rahmen vergessen.

greez, maik.l


----------



## stella stellaris (7. Februar 2005)

Erstmal danke für die Hilfe, aaaaaaber:

Mein Problem ist erst in zweiter Linie der Border.
Das Hauptproblem, warum es nicht richtig angezeigt wird, ist die Verschachtelung der divs für den Firefox. Am besten ihr seht euch das Disaster mal selber an:
Zuerst mit dem IE, dann seht ihr, wie es werden soll 
......und dann mit dem Firefox   
(achja....und bitte JavaScript aktivieren, hab noch keine alternative Navigation )
http://www.e-stella.de/hp/recht.html


----------



## Maik (7. Februar 2005)

Hallo stella,

das Problem besteht anscheinend in allen Gecko-Browsers. Mozilla (1.6) und NN (7.0) zeigen ebenfalls die beiden *floatenden DIVs* unterhalb / ausserhalb des Parent-DIV *#rahmen* an, was an seiner eigenen CSS-Eigenschaft *margin: 0px auto;* liegt.

Wenn ich DIV *#rahmen* positioniere, werden die beiden DIVs auch innerhalb ihres Elternelement angezeigt:

*CSS-Code für zentriertes DIV-Element:*


```
#rahmen{
position: absolute;
left: 50%;
width: 800px;
margin-left: -400px; /* negative Hälfte von width:800px = zentrierte Position */
border: 1px solid #000000;
}
```

Browsercheck: IE 5.5, Mozilla 1.6, NN 7.0, Opera 7.23


greez, maik.l


----------



## stella stellaris (7. Februar 2005)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANKE Michael    *superfreu*

damit funktioniert es!

Tausend Dank, Stella


----------



## Maik (7. Februar 2005)

Danke, gern geschehen.

Habe ein bischen experimentiert, denn das (Problem) wollte ich auch generell für Mozilla (1.6) & NN (7.0) gelöst wissen ... 

greez, maik.l


----------



## hela (7. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

   vielleicht wäre es auch damit gegangen:

```
<div id="rahmen">
   
   <div id="title">Titel</div>
   <div id="left">Navigation </div>
   <div id="content">Inhalt</div>
   
   <br style="clear:both;">
   
   </div>
```
   (mike war leider schneller )


----------



## Maik (7. Februar 2005)

@ hela,

hatte ich auch schon ausprobiert, leider ohne Erfolg.

greez, maik.l


----------

